# Very long shot



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

A lot of members remember Peter Prance as a lecturer. We were schoolboys together and pals after the war.
I realise Peter is dead but wonder if anyone has information on his wife Connie or his two daughters.

regards, Chas


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi 
I worked alongside Peter Prance as a lecturer until his retirement. I am still managing the degree course that Peter founded the roots of back then.
Connie and My wife and I, still exchange Christmas Cards and as far as I know she is still in good health. I'm afraid I have no news of their daughters. Connie moved several years ago from the house she shared with Peter but she is till in the Bristol area.

Best wishes

Alan


----------

